# paint help



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

7echo said:


> What is the usual practice for painting a room that has wainscoting? Base and trim the same color as the wainscot, or different? And what about the doors? Match the trim?
> 
> I am painting a new mud room and want the wainscoting a darker color, maybe a green.
> 
> Comments/opinions are appreciated!


Yep! All trim, doors, and wainscoting same color. That's the traditional way (Boring). I like your idea. And its your house. You can paint whatever color you want to. Here's a good link. *Click here*

Good Luck!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

PS. Take a picture and post it when your done.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep! All trim, doors, and wainscoting same color. That's the traditional way (Boring). I like your idea. And its your house. You can paint whatever color you want to. 


I agree:thumbsup:


----------

